# How to find RECENT threads



## misshermionegranger (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok I have a question: How do I find recent forums and threads? I found some posts and areas that are new, but I find a ton from years previous, even as early as 2005. I don't get the organization of the website in this way. I really want to interact, but it's hard to find recent threads. It's very confusing. Help?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 25, 2017)

Scroll down to the bottom of the forums; there are two sections labeled "Recent Posts" and "Recent Discussions". Next to "Recent Posts", you can click on "New Posts" to see all new posts made since the last time you were here. Next to "Recent Discussions", you can click on "All Discussions" to see the new threads started.


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 20, 2019)

is there a search bar? i trying to find my topics


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2019)

Search is in the top right corner.


----------

